# Westminster Seminary(California) Statement on Auburn(Federa



## turmeric (May 25, 2004)

Westminster has issued a statement which can be accessed at:

http://www.wscal.edu/resources/Justification.htm

{Link corrected by Fred}
[Edited on 5-26-2004 by turmeric]

[Edited on 5-26-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## yeutter (May 25, 2004)

Thanks.
It is indeed an excellent statement on the issue


----------



## Ianterrell (May 25, 2004)

This is great, but I'd like to see even more done to fight this heresy.

[Edited on 5-26-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. I just noticed this thread. This is good news. One more seminary choosing the right side. I pray the Lord blesses them for it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

Moving to Calvinism &amp; The Doctrines of Grace Forum...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 9, 2004)

That is a very good summary using the Confessions. Very helpful.


----------

